# Honda recon 250 troubles



## fishmaster08 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a 2004 honda recon 250 which i have not had any major problems with until now. The other night i went to move it and the shifter will not work. It will shift i you move it up then back down but is not right. I do not know what the problem is. was hoping to fix it myself because i figured it would cost a ton at a dealer. 
what do you think it is and how much will it cost to get it fixed?


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

It could be as simple as a return spring or as complicated as a shift fork. Pay the couple of hours labor at the dealer for them to diagnose. You then get the estimate from them knowing how much it cost and exactly what's wrong with it. Then you can decide if it's something you want to tackle. If you wanted to tackle yourself, I would recommend a Honda service manual (not Chilton's).


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I aggree with Halffasthog. 

Especially about the service manual. You can buy one at the Honda Dealer. I think the last one I bought was around 20-25 dollars but it is worth the money. 

Being this is an automatic transmission with your 250 recon. I would let the dealer find the problem for you. It can get complicated quick if you do not know what your doing.


----------



## fishmaster08 (Feb 8, 2008)

The honda i am talking about is a foot shifter.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

fishmaster08 said:


> The honda i am talking about is a foot shifter.


 
I understand that. But does it have a clutch lever. I don't think so, so it is still considered an automatic. You do not need to pull the clutch lever in to shift it correct.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

Clutch is auto, tranny is not.


----------

